# Looking for a story by Big Chris



## Coop (Feb 18, 2012)

This story used to be on Geocites, but as it shut down, the story dissapeared. It was called "Heavy Honeymoon Heaven". If anyone saved this gem, it would be awesome.

Additionly, there was a slighty different version of "More 2 love More 2 Gain" on the same site as well. (The differences were a much cleaner final part and the couple were slighty fatter than the one found on dimensions.) If anyone had saved those, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Britt Reid (Feb 21, 2012)

Good news - we have been supplied with a copy which needs review and especially formatting - expect it to be posted to the Recent Additions forum by late Thursday night.


----------



## Coop (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww Yeah. Can't wait for it. I love his stories.


----------



## Britt Reid (Feb 22, 2012)

It has been done


----------

